# New Computer and FreeBSD



## penguinhead (Jul 2, 2009)

I have changed my desktop and now the specs are as follows:

250 GB HDD
2 GB RAM DDRII
Core2Quad Processor

All drves are NTFS and I am running Windows on it. I have only two primary partitions, one is 50 G and the other is extended and includes the 4, 50 GB partitions.

I am going to delete the last of the logical partition (32 GB) for FreeBSD. The other two drives will still be NTFS. Are "only two NTFS allowed as a child of whole?"


----------



## vermaden (Jul 2, 2009)

The info you provided does not tells ANYTHING about your computer, at least nothing IMPORTANT. What motherboard/chipset you have in that box?


----------



## penguinhead (Jul 2, 2009)

I have Intel Core2Quad Q8200.

That is surely not necessary, this is a general knowledge question for FreeBSD'ers whether the installation presses upon having only one NTFS (like in does for VFAT).


----------



## harishankar (Jul 2, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> I have changed my desktop and now the specs are as follows:
> 
> 250 GB HDD
> 2 GB RAM DDRII
> ...



From what I know, FreeBSD does not install into a logical partition. You need to install it in one of the four allowable primary partitions.


----------



## tangram (Jul 2, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> I have changed my desktop and now the specs are as follows:
> 
> 250 GB HDD
> 2 GB RAM DDRII
> ...



FreeBSD's installer does not support installation on logical/extended partitions.

There is a thread on this forum regarding some efforts to install onto a logical partition but honestly when I read the thread it was sketchy to say the least.

From your post you seem quite involved in Windows (NFTS all over), are you sure you want to use FreeBSD? If this is going to be your first experince with a Unix like system I'd suggest using Virtualbox and install FreeBSD there.

Also you should have a firm grasp on your hardware specifications. Saying _"I have Intel Core2Quad Q8200"_ is next to say I have a computer. You need to know motherboard model or chipset, graphics card model or chipset, audio card model or chipset and ethernet model or chipset.


----------



## penguinhead (Jul 2, 2009)

I already know about my computer's specifications but besides, I also know when they are required and when they are not. I have a pretty well experience with Linux systems and diagnosing the model number is not a big deal for me.

What my question was about NTFS. FreeBSD complains "only one FAT allowed as a child of whole". Because both my primary partitions at the moment are NTFS, I cannot afford to have this error with NTFS.

I know already that FreeBSD can only be installed on a PRIMARY partition unlike Solaris.

My question is still not answered. Hrmpf!

Are more than one primary NTFS allowed on a FreeBSD system?


----------



## aragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course they are.  I have 3 on one of my systems and can mount/umount them all day without error.  Some are primary, others are extended.  Your problem seems strange to me...


----------

